

Alternative list box UI - astrec
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?727

======
stcredzero
There is something like this that is needed. (Witness the various desktop UIs
with two lists with arrow buttons between them. That's a lot of widgets and a
lot of space wasted for this fairly basic function.)

